# New Betta... Changing Colour, What is he?!



## BettaDee (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey Guys,

So I am new to all of this. I had some guppies and goldfish when I was a kid and since then for years I've wanted fish again. 

I held off mainly for two reasons 1) it can be a lot of work and 2) I felt a bit iffy about fish keeping in general and the ethical implications of keeping an animal in a tank. For some reason recently I just couldn't get it out of my head and decided finally I was going to do it. I was going to buy a tank. 

So I purchased a 5G tank and set it up at home planning on adding a small school of neon tetras. The tank unfortunately was too heavy for the shelf I wanted to keep it on, so I returned it and decided I needed a smaller tank. I looked up what kind of fish if any could survive in a tank smaller than 5G and of course Betta popped up! 

I quickly figured that Bettas still need at least 2G+, a filter and heater in order to be happy. So I looked up a bunch of tanks.

I really liked the look of the Biorb tanks but they were sooo expensive. So from there looked at the Fluvals but there were a lot of mixed reviews. And so in the end I ended up with the Top Fin Delight 3.5G which was roughly $40 CAD from Petsmart. I set it up with a Hydra 25Watt which works well and keeps the tank at 79F, some silk plants and a ceramic sinking Betta log from zoomed. (Side note I tried the floating log first and it stunk like burning plastic!!) Check out my tank photo at the very bottom!

And then came the Betta. There were all kinds of pretty looking Bettas at Petsmart kept in those horrid cups. There really should be a law against it... anyways lots of beautiful colours and fins. Then there was Louie as I have now fondly named him. A see through, small little guy with black spots. He had so much attitude and even in the small cup was feisty and gave me fish looks and I had to have him.

So now the interesting part... he's changing colours! 

He was labelled as a "premium long fin male betta" ... I'm pretty sure he's a plakat but any info (or suggestions if I'm missing something) about this guy would be much appreciated!! 

I'm going to keep updating on his changes and I have also since bought (rescued really) his brother (the only other betta at the store labelled the same way) who I will post about tomorrow.. 

Thanks everyone!
*
Day 1*











*Day 4*










*Day 9*










*Day 12*










*My tank set up!!*


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh no, your pictures are not showing for me.  Louie is probably a marble, so he will surprise you each day with a new pattern!  I am so impressed with how you researched betta care and set his tank up. He is so incredibly fortunate! Plakats have very short tails. I really want to see his pic.


----------



## BettaDee (Jun 23, 2017)

*Photos attached!*

Hey sorry the photos aren't working I've attached them here in order:


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


He is marbling. Don't be surprised if he ends up being almost all blue


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ryry, I was under the understanding that red was more dominant than blue. I feel I'm not mistaken, he will turn red. I could be wrong, though; I haven't had any marbles for a long time now.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe he'll be a blue and red finned fish. You never know until the change completes  He's a beauty


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> Ryry, I was under the understanding that red was more dominant than blue. I feel I'm not mistaken, he will turn red. I could be wrong, though; I haven't had any marbles for a long time now.


This is what lil told me. But my betta is mustard gas coloration. He doesn't have red. I'm pretty sure kit also told me what color is the most dominant. I just can't find the post.


http://www.bettafish.com/7680746-post2.html


----------



## BettaDee (Jun 23, 2017)

*Updates on Louis the Marble-ing Betta!*

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the replies. Do you know why he was labelled as a long-fin? He's a Plakat right? Anybody know what kind specifically? 

So I took a few more pics today. He's got some dark colouring starting under his belly now which is new from yesterday! I can't believe how quickly he's marbled, this is less than 2 weeks. 

He has both blue and rust-y red colouring depending on the lighting. The photos don't really do it justice but here's 3 from today showing blue, red and just black... haha 

Also in the 2nd picture does anyone know what the like brow-stuff is growing on the tips of the hair plant? It's new within the last day or so. He typically sleeps there. Should I be worried or is just like fish poo or something?

Also how do I embed the pictures into my posts?


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

Brown is diatoms. They are normal in new setups. Just wipe decor with some filter floss or paper towel and rinse.

Eta- the diatoms are harmless.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

He is gorgeous! I love him!


----------

